# Sitex - Familiar To Anyone?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

During my research of The Services Watch Co., I`ve found a number early 1930s watches sourced from Thiel Brothers which are identical to those supplied to Services (but without any model names) which have Sitex rather then "Services" on the dials. I know Thiel Brothers supplied a few different companies but have been unable to find anything about Sitex, Google hasn`t turned up anything so I was wondering if anyone here had come across them or had any information on the brand?

BTW, the youngest Sitex I`ve so far seen listed on ebay was a circa 1970s (?) Valjoux powered chronograph.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a look at Google Deutschland Mach, Sitex is mentioned but too many to look at for me. search: Sitex Uhren. Hope this helps - a bit .

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for that, as you say loads of pages to look through, the only thing I`ve found so far is the modern chrono I mentioned earlier...










photo by Frank (Ploprof928)

Nice looking watch though B)


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello hello,

Found this:

http://www.abslomrob.com/#/silex-pocketwatch/4537711394

Seems to suggest watch brand may be Silex, not Sitex.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, Silex, not Sitex! Then I know the manufacturer.. well, there are even two companies with this trade mark!

First the Nicolet Watch Co from Tramelan, they registered this TM in 1954

and Paul Bueche, Manufacture de Horlogerie Silex from Malleray.

Andreas


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Now that you mention it I can see that the chrono is marked Silex, however the circa Thiel sourced watches I`m interested in were definitely marked Sitex - see this recent listing from ebay 1930s Sitex Gents Watch

Which as you can see basically has this style dial...










In this case...


----------

